# Hello from Colorado!



## Hauntervirus (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi everyone! I have been a long-time lurker I get so many great ideas from here. My name is Kim, I live in Fruita, Colorado and I have been doing a home haunt for about 20 years. Looking forward to chatting with you all!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome Kim!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Eeeeek !!! Another from Colorado, lol. Welcome Kim, glad you stopped lurking and nice to meet someone who's been doing this as long as I.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum HV!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## SpankyBaby (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi Kim....hang on and enjoy, this place is like a wild ride!....lol...anything you can think of is here, I love this forum!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Wow, twenty years, you could probably teach me a thing or two about haunting. Can't for you to share your ideas.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Kim!


----------

